# Large Stock Pot?



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a preference, opinion on a larger stock pot for a glass top stove?

Possibly 12 quart or bigger to use for making up large batches for canning.

Looking for reccomendations and/or suggestions.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm also interested. I have several in my Amazon wish list. Trying to decide which size can fit 2 chickens and make lots of stock to can. When I can stock now I have to have 2 pots going on the stove to get 7 quarts. But also need to think of ease of cleaning and lifting. 

When I had a glass top the directions said not to use a pot that extended more than an inch over the burner, I think some say 1 1/2 - 2 inches now.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a large stainless steel stock pot on my wish list, but haven't been able to afford one yet. So I use my water bath canner instead, which might not work on a glass top stove.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I purchased a Tramonia Professional stainless steel 12 quart stock pot a couple of years ago for only $30 at Sam's. It has an impact bonded bottom and is only 9 1/4" in diameter. It works as well as my All Clad d5 8 quart stock pot. I started a 16 bean soup a couple of weeks ago in the 8 quart - it grew, and I had to move to the 12 quart. Was amazed that the much less expensive pan held a low simmer so well. I also have a 16 quart enamel on steel lobster pot that does a good job. I use it as a water bath canner and stock pot.

I have a glass top electrolux stove top. The manufacturer says not to use a pot that exceeds the burner by more than 1" and not to exceed 50 pounds - pot and product together.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Look at estate yard sales and auctions. I got mine and ones for kids very cheap.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the 12 quart Cuisinart stainless steel one from Amazon. Sometimes they have some really good deals, so put one in your wish list and check back frequently. I also have an eight quart one, and both are useful during canning season.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was wondering about using my granite ware 21 qt water bath canner for large batches of stuff that would not fit in my reg stew pot as well.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just use my pressure canner without the lid...


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

We have the 12 quart Cuisinart stainless steel. I love that pot. I don't can quarts, just pints and 24 oz jars. It works great as a water bath. BTW it hold a lot to tomatoes.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a 22-quart Tramontina pot I bought at Walmart several years ago for about $50-60. It's well made, stainless, has a triple-ply bottom and silicone on the handles so they don't get too hot and a glass lid. 

I use it a lot, along with a lot of other Tramontina pots and pans and love them. They cook evenly, don't scorch and are easy to clean up. I also have a 12-quart and a 16-quart stock pot. Another favorite is a 3-quart double boiler with steamer insert by Tramontina, although I know that won't help for what you need, but I use it constantly! They sell them other places than Walmart too, just can't remember which stores, sorry. Hope this helps.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Callie I have a 22-quart Tramontina pot also. $10.00 like new at estate yard sale.  Also another smaller one for $5.00.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I just watch yard sales.

Two years ago I would a Revereware 12 qrt stock pot w/ lid at a yard sale for $1. The only problem with it is they had cooked last night dinner in it and just rinsed it out. Love Love Love it. Most large stock pots I was seeing had some type of rivets holding on the handles where crud could accumulate or the rivets where corroding. This one isn't made that way.

We have another 12 qrt'er that my mom gave us that she used for years. Very heavy thick SS. Twas expensivse when she got it. I can see why. Cant find them like that very easily.

We also have a ss pressure cooker thats I think 8 qrt. Came as a set from Costco online.

All of the pots are used frequently in this house.

Mrs Whodunit


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

though I don't have a glas top stove I have an electrc one and a two burner propane stove . and 4 big canners when cooking beef veggie soup to can I love a giant old porcilin lined cast iron pot that holds 16 quarts but one must summon super human strength to handle it then there is the 6 gallon jambalia kettil that works with a propane burner like a turkey fryer set up this works great for chili and apple butter. don't forget to check ebay when looking for deals on cookware you can find great prices on used pots


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

I pick up used restaurant grade cookware whenever I see it. Eagleware, for example is excellent. Look on ebay too, used restaurant grade cookware is quite reasonable for what you get. And it absolutely will never wear out.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Looked at the Tramontina 22qt. pots today and that is what I want, they look perfect, but could not get myself to buy it right now. $60 seems like a lot, but they seem like they would last my life time. 12qt seemed pretty small.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Vosey said:


> I'm also interested. I have several in my Amazon wish list. Trying to decide which size can fit 2 chickens and make lots of stock to can. When I can stock now I have to have 2 pots going on the stove to get 7 quarts. But also need to think of ease of cleaning and lifting.
> 
> When I had a glass top the directions said not to use a pot that extended more than an inch over the burner, I think some say 1 1/2 - 2 inches now.


I use the Cuisinart 12 quart multipot  for stock now. It will fit 2 chickens, even with the pasta insert and then it's simple to lift everything out of the pot when it's done. It fits my glass top fine, as does my 20 qt stock pot


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

My advice is to make sure you buy something with a good, thick bottom. When cookiing that much volume it's easy to let it get too hot on the bottom. I have one of the Tramontina ones also and like it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

We've used stainless steel and ceramic stock pots with no issue on a glass-top stove. Not sure if there were issues with earlier models, but ours isn't exactly the newest and most innovative.


----------

